# 7D2 HDR - Mustard Yellow!



## FFN (Feb 26, 2015)

My first post here with the new Canon 7D2 (replaced my D750). 24mm f/2.8, EF-S STM, ISO 100


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 26, 2015)

Welcome.

What was the thinking behind the selling the D750 for a 7D MkII?


----------



## FFN (Mar 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Welcome.
> 
> What was the thinking behind the selling the D750 for a 7D MkII?



The D750 was the last straw in a 45 year Nikon adventure. First was the D600 oil/dust issue that required a trip to Nikon. Decided to dump it - at a larger than normal loss because of the reputation of the issues - before the late and reluctant recall by Nikon. Then the D800 left focus problem & recall. Then a failed Df sensor at 300 shots. Then the D810 service advisory. So to get a nice small camera we got a D750. Got home and while charging the battery, found the serial number was subject to a recall by Nikon for a relection/light blocking issue. Took it back and left the store with the 7D2.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2015)

FFN said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...



We see lots of posts from people who are returning 7D MK II's for perceived autofocus issues, I hope it doesn't happen to you.

Every camera model seems to have a few issues pop up. As long as the manufacturer takes care of the problem, It is annoying, but not a reason for me to worry.


----------



## FFN (Mar 1, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> FFN said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



So far, the focus on our 7D2 cameras has been acceptable. However, we use only Canon lenses. Many complaints I have seen about focus for Nikon, Canon and even Sony have been in relation to Sigma or Tamron lenses. We had a Sigma 35mm f/1.4 live view focus problem on a D800e that was fixed via a firmware upgrade. Still it did not perform as well as a native OE lens on the Nikon.

Sadly your comment that every camera model seems to have a few issues pop up is true. The difference is how the manufacturer treats the customer. In our case, it was less than ideal and that was why we switched to Canon. Our partners were using Canon and we saw first-hand how they were treated by Canon service vs our experience. It was an easy decision!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 1, 2015)

FFN said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > FFN said:
> ...



Yes the 7d2 has a number of issues. Most should be fixable with a firmware update. The AF issues have caused me to return mine to canon. I use servo AF almost exclusively and that is where most of my problems are. In one shot AF it seems fairly decent.

However I can say that canon service has been great. They even paid for the shipping back to Canon. I am still waiting for the return and to see if issues are resolved. Their customer service has been excellent.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2015)

There is a huge difference between saying _"the 7D MkII has a number of issues"_ and an individual 7D MkII having a number of issues.

I don't see any evidence of the 7D MkII line having issues like the 1D MkIII, D600, 5D MkII, D800, Sony A7 etc etc, that are based on faulty design or manufacture that result in most if not all bodies suffering the same problems. There are many reportsof unhappy 7D MkII customers but when you drill them down many ownes don't know about simple processes like AFMA, for instance. 

Now I am not saying East Winds particular camera is not a lemon, every production run of everything has a lemon or two, but that is quite different.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> There is a huge difference between saying _"the 7D MkII has a number of issues"_ and an individual 7D MkII having a number of issues.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of the 7D MkII line having issues like the 1D MkIII, D600, 5D MkII, D800, Sony A7 etc etc, that are based on faulty design or manufacture that result in most if not all bodies suffering the same problems. There are many reportsof unhappy 7D MkII customers but when you drill them down many ownes don't know about simple processes like AFMA, for instance.
> 
> Now I am not saying East Winds particular camera is not a lemon, every production run of everything has a lemon or two, but that is quite different.



Well I'm finding quite a few people here as well as on canon forums all complaining of the same things and it's not just afma calibration. I am very experienced at that and I can assure you not everyone's issue is a failure to afma their camera to their lens. Not sure if it's a bad batch...mine was serialized less than 100...or what. Only canon knows what's going on right now.

As I said before most if not all could be fixed with a firmware update as I don't think there is anything physical at fault. Be it bad software or just bad factory calibration. There is enough people having the same issues that it's not just a camera having multiple issues.

If yours works for what you need then great. Glad you got one from a good batch. Or perhaps you just haven't discovered the issues yet or have not really looked at the numbers yet to see that the keeper rates are piss poor compared to other bodies including my old t2i. It is not a little brother of the 1dx. More like a big brother of a 7d with shorter battery life.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 1, 2015)

Is intentionally creating flare in your images really that critical to your shooting style?


----------



## Nelu (Mar 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> There is a huge difference between saying _"the 7D MkII has a number of issues"_ and an individual 7D MkII having a number of issues.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of the 7D MkII line having issues like the 1D MkIII, D600, 5D MkII, D800, Sony A7 etc etc, that are based on faulty design or manufacture that result in most if not all bodies suffering the same problems. There are many reportsof unhappy 7D MkII customers but when you drill them down many ownes don't know about simple processes like AFMA, for instance.
> 
> Now I am not saying East Winds particular camera is not a lemon, every production run of everything has a lemon or two, but that is quite different.



Well, for me this is what the 7D Mk II was able to do better than the 5D Mark III: Spit out out-of-focus frames at a faster rate...
I returned it after three days and bought the 1DX; night and day difference between these bodies!
Now I use the 5D Mark III for landscape photography and the 1DX for everything else.
The 5D Mark III AF system is very good while the 1DX is simply insanely good.

User error in the case of the Canon 7D Mark II? I don`t think so!


----------



## FFN (Mar 2, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Is intentionally creating flare in your images really that critical to your shooting style?



Maybe you are referring to the shine caused by the folds in the background drape? It looks really bad in this image which was resized for posting. The original looks like a highlight from the drape.


----------



## slclick (Mar 2, 2015)

The elusive mustard tin! 
I haven't seen one in the wild myself... lovely plumage, what custom servo settings did you use?


----------



## bmwzimmer (Mar 2, 2015)

FFN said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...



How has less dynamic range and fewer mp's affected your company's output/workflow?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 2, 2015)

FFN said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Is intentionally creating flare in your images really that critical to your shooting style?
> ...


No, sorry for the misunderstanding. I was referring to the D750 internal reflection issue. If you don't want to create intentional flare for creative effect then I don't see any downside to the D750. With the extra resolution one could easily crop away part of the image where the contrast is discontinuous without sacrificing too much in terms of resolution.

If anyone offered me the choice of a D750 vs a 7D-II, I'd definitely go for the D750.


----------



## FFN (Mar 3, 2015)

slclick said:


> The elusive mustard tin!
> I haven't seen one in the wild myself... lovely plumage, what custom servo settings did you use?



Yes it was hard to track.


----------



## FFN (Mar 3, 2015)

bmwzimmer said:


> FFN said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


No. Actually I prefer the Canon color rendering, especially skin tones. The dr and ISO are only noticeable to me in poor light where I have to fix in post. Auto white bal is better and the flicker control has made a difference.


----------

